
Apple Co-Founder Steve Wozniak Wants a Folding iPhone - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-26/apple-co-founder-wozniak-really-wants-a-folding-iphone
======
pmontra
I want a folding small phone: iPhone SE / Xperia Compact area, unfolding into
a larger screen. And please make it light (130 grams). Do not stuff lots of
semi-useless features in it.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
What are the semi-useless features you wouldn't want to see stuffed into it?

~~~
pmontra
It's easier to tell you what I'm using in this 136 grams Xperia X Compact.

The usual radio parts for phone calls, SMS, 3G/4G, WiFi, GPS, Bluetooth. NFC,
maybe not so standard and I can do without it. Two single cameras
(front/rear). Fingerprint sensor. A battery that lasts for two days.

It's obvious that a larger phone has to weight more because there's more
matter in it. I also expect a foldable phone to weight more because of the
larger screen and extra mechanisms. However I can trade features and battery
life for less weight.

